# Geeky Gif image/gif/meme thread



## Persephone The Dread

There's just so much funny stuff out there like this:

http://i.imgur.com/YBJtxG9.jpg

Everyone post stuff!

*Staff Edit: Please remember that pics/gifs must abide by the 'Inappropriate Content' guideline. Pics/Gifs that don't will be removed and further action may be taken.*



> *Inappropriate Content*
> In addition to that covered by the other guidelines, content must conform to the following:
> 
> 
> Images, videos, GIFs, or audio containing graphic violence, pornography, or other offensive or distressing material are not permitted. This includes inappropriate language, and nudity or see-through clothing with nothing on underneath. Posting any pornographic content will result in an immediate ban


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Daveyboy




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## yummynoodles




----------



## TheFather




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## nullptr




----------



## Glass Child




----------



## Nunuc




----------



## BelowtheCurrent




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## nullptr




----------



## KelsKels




----------



## 106196

galacticsenator said:


>


LOL


----------



## CrimsonTrigger




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## TheBlackPigeon




----------



## TheBlackPigeon

mezzoforte said:


>


Classic.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

TheBlackPigeon said:


>





mezzoforte said:


>


hahahaaaa, these are great.


----------



## False Protagonist

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## laura024

^That was intense.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

So many horror memes :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This isn't quite the point of this thread but I didn't want to make one just for this, and this is awesome.

So in Alberta, Canada there is a town called Vulcan (after the Roman god of fire) and the crossing signs apparently (not 100% sure of this) look like this:










I hope it's true anyway. This even beats Berlin's ones with the little hats.


----------



## p90powa

I wanted to make one just for this thread haha. I saw something similar like this once, but couldn't find it again.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger




----------



## VakarineMy

Haha, some of these are pretty funny.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## kittyxbabe




----------



## nullptr

renegade disaster said:


>


I feel like that about my steam library.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger




----------



## Glass Child

^ Love her.


----------



## Claudia87




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## joked35




----------



## AlchemyFire




----------



## renegade disaster

lol


----------



## Glass Child




----------



## shinycaptain




----------



## shinycaptain




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Didn't know where else to put this. This glitch is amazing:


----------



## Whatev




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Fat Man




----------



## Whatev




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Glass Child said:


>


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## Marko3

mezzoforte said:


>


wondering which anime wus better for me?.. id go with elfenlied... 
anyways... purple hair yandere r cool!


----------



## BillDauterive




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Fat Man

My Hype for Pokemon OR/AS, in Visual Art form.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## blacknight112




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is the best thing ever. Until I find the next best thing.

I need that Dragon to follow me around, and we'll go on grammatically correct adventures throughout Tamriel, and he can proof read all my diary entries about our adventures.

We'll also eat ice-cream.

Seriously though the last panel made me more sad than it should have. Mean Dovahkiin D:


----------



## Sinatra




----------



## feels




----------



## MrBlack




----------



## feels




----------



## feels




----------



## MylesB93

blacknight112 said:


>


LOL!!!


----------



## feels




----------



## Fat Man

feels said:


>


Funniest thing I've seen all day XD


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## feels

Okay, gotta stop posting in this thread.


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## TheSilentGamer

Legend of Derp


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Stray Bullet said:


>


hahaha



JustThisGuy said:


>


Also lol


----------



## TheSilentGamer




----------



## Anxietype

4th dimension


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Hugs for everyone!


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## Oh Dae su

JustThisGuy said:


>


I miss the old resident evil 


JustThisGuy said:


>





Persephone The Dread said:


>


Hahahaha. These had me laughing way too much.


----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## TheSilentGamer




----------



## TheSilentGamer




----------



## TheSilentGamer

Lag in real life
Ok I'll stop posting in this thread now.


----------



## AngelClare

BillDauterive said:


>


lol


----------



## Marv1991




----------



## TheSilentGamer




----------



## TheSilentGamer




----------



## Aribeth

TheSilentGamer said:


>


Where's the scissors??


----------



## TheSilentGamer




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Path of Exile:


hebergeur dimage


Hébergeur d'images


heberger image


Hébergeur d'images

And some good old Eve Online ones:


hebergeur dimage


herbergeur d image


----------



## MylesB93




----------



## JustThisGuy

She'll be invincibly strong and uh...that other thing. Magically advanced or...something. 

















"Yes!" says most Sony players who played the first one.

Unmade Mega Man 11


















Steamboat Rock & Rush. Love the light effects.









IT'S ROCK TIME!


















It's funny, yet creepy as ****.


----------



## feels




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Slippin Jimmy




----------



## TheSilentGamer




----------



## Paper Samurai

Probably the best place for this:


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Even though you're breaking the rules of the thread, I did laugh. 










I'm amazed someone made this.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## TheSilentGamer

Look at how awesomely adorable this is.


----------



## JustThisGuy

TheSilentGamer said:


> Look at how awesomely adorable this is.


Gives Paper Mario a whole new meaning.

You've inspired me.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Therin

Eggshell said:


>


:wink


----------



## feels




----------



## TheSilentGamer

feels said:


>


this is so cute i am dying help


----------



## feels




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I really need a pizza.


----------



## persona non grata

JustThisGuy said:


>


When I was a kid my sister would be like "that's so mean!" when Yoshi and I would be falling toward our deaths, but I'd leap off and save myself.

I tried to explain Yoshi was going to die either way, there's no point in me dying too. But I still felt like an *******.


----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## JustThisGuy

Attack the Block, in Scott Pilgrim: The Video Game style.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

defeating-a-JRPG-boss.gif​


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Choci Loni

The age-old mystery: Solved


----------



## Fat Man

My life for the past few weeks.


----------



## feels




----------



## reaffected

so true, so true


----------



## Choci Loni




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## TheSilentGamer




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Buckyx said:


> Slavs would understand only but this makes me laugh every time  its in polish


Something about formatting the c drive.


----------



## scooby

BREAKING THE RULES, DON'T CARE. I laughed so long and hard at this.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Borderlands 2's artstyle though. Wow.









Shame the Vita version looks so ****ty. I feel like the Vita can do much better than what it got, especially considering Killzone Mercenary.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Glass-Shards said:


> Shame the Vita version looks so ****ty. I feel like the Vita can do much better than what it got, especially considering Killzone Mercenary.


The Vita really needs games to be designed around it from the ground up. I don't understand why they thought it would be a good idea to try and scale BL2 down to run on the hardware. Well, realistically, I imagine it was just because it was cheaper and less risky to port BL2 than to make a new title for an under-performing platform, unfortunately it just resulted in an ugly game with performance issues and more awkward controls that isn't worth bothering with unless it's your only option. Top that off with having it be the game that's bundled with the system for the past year...:doh


----------



## feels




----------



## feels




----------



## Fat Man




----------



## Fat Man




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I really need this in t-shirt form to be honest.


----------



## TheSilentGamer




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## feels

JustThisGuy said:


>


Oh dang I remember watching this intro like over and over. Mostly for her. :b:heart. FFX was cool, but I couldn't get into this sequel for some reason. It was fun as hell, but everything about it felt weird.


----------



## JustThisGuy

feels said:


> Oh dang I remember watching this intro like over and over. Mostly for her. :b:heart. FFX was cool, but I couldn't get into this sequel for some reason. It was fun as hell, but everything about it felt weird.


It's on my 'to finish' list once my hand gets better. Fappin' t Rikku. Kidding. Car wreck.

Anyways... Think I get what you mean. They pushed the girly too much from what I experienced of FFX-2, but it isn't unplayable, despite the kitchy J-pop. Love Payne. Lulu meets Auron. And Rikku felt more useful. The opener is really the only eyeroll. Fine with the 'dress up' factor of the dress-spheres.  Which I honestly found useless. I read it's best to stick with original clothing and build them up. Even over Ultimate dress-spheres.

God, I want my hand to heal faster. I wanna play games. It's funny: I procrastinate or haven't felt like playing for a long time, but now I really have a craving for the games I haven't played. Killin' me.

*This was one-handed and took way too long.

Trivia: the ending in the Western version was cut, not showing Tidus being captured, because they weren't sure if they'd make or ship X-2 outside of Japan. Then X-2 goes one to win 'best graphics in a game' award here in The States.


----------



## feels




----------



## Wylini




----------



## TheSilentGamer




----------



## TheSilentGamer

Look at this cute fanart. I love it


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## SupaDupaFly

NanoStar SOUL said:


>


----------



## feels




----------



## Kanova

How to acquire girlfriend


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Estillum




----------



## Fat Man

Those clever b****** down at Nintendo are at it again.


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Estillum




----------



## Stray Bullet

translation: rug in 8 and 16 bits


----------



## Estillum




----------



## TheSilentGamer

Kanova said:


> How to acquire girlfriend


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## TheSilentGamer

GUYS LOOK PHOENIX WRIGHT WROTE A BOOK


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## JustThisGuy

I'll admit, I totally read this like that the first time. (I also own a hoodie with this design.)


----------



## Fat Man




----------



## feels




----------



## TheSilentGamer




----------



## Wings of Amnesty




----------



## Barakiel

*this game has become my life again*


----------



## carolina3298

Loved Pokemon as a teen


----------



## feels




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## BackToThePast

*AKU!!!!*


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## ZM5

God, I have entire folders of dorky gifs, png/jpgs and webms gathered over the years, just gotta upload most of them.




































YOU KILLED ME...
Good. *psycho smirk*


















Lisa: The Painful in a nutshell.


----------



## feels

I loved this game so much. Too scared to play it anymore, though. Partly because it has probably changed since then but mostly cause it ****ing consumed my life and was too stressful lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

ZM5 said:


> God, I have entire folders of dorky gifs, png/jpgs and webms gathered over the years, just gotta upload most of them.


That swimming in the floor glitch would still pop up in the Sims 2 and I think 3 as well.


----------



## ZM5

I know, I just like this image the best because it looks like Will Smith doing the swimming, like some kind of bizarro Fresh Prince episode.

Moar:























































And my personal favorite (and also my biggest fantasy):


----------



## feels




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Sadly this picture of an employee from one our local gaming stores throwing up gang signs while on the job was taken and has gone viral around here in the Chicago area. Yet I could not resist turning it into a meme lol


----------



## ZM5

That expression on the costume head is kind of creepy...like he wants to kill you.










WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLL he ain't my boy but the brotah is heavy!



















Why do I have this saved...









Same here...


















Michael Bay's bowling.









TOOOORGUE!


















There's a baby in the backpack...


----------



## feels




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## feels




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Oh my god haha


----------



## ZM5




----------



## feels




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## coeur_brise

A measly one:


----------



## JustThisGuy

Faora fan coming through. 








Now wasn't that one of the most badass gifs ever?


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Persephone The Dread

https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/41...p4?versionId=bKLSa2r5XYmxkEDZuPNLxmb91fteZV7G


----------



## Shawn81




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Orbiter

Too funny.


----------



## feels

i dunno why this makes me so happy


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Oh my god I'm dying.












> don't let the media fool u





> no i don't think u r understand  i have 3 phd's on english sweaty





> listen sweaty  clearly ur too smart and superior for all of us so how about u stop talking ur mouth  how many gf's do u have  0  how many phd's do u have  0 bye sweaty





> listen illiterate i said 3 phd's im a piece of **** with 3 phd's ur a piece of **** with 0 phd's i have 7 gf's i listen to john lemon i saw weed 3 times i have 9 abs so bye sweaty


emoticons count as images? :S wondered why it kept telling me 'you have 19 images in your post'

*edit:* I'm still laughing about this it's just like '7 gfs, 9 abs.' 'I listen to john Lemon'


----------



## McFly

This was on imgur today

When Skyrim says: *You cannot fast travel when enemies are nearby*_*
*








_


----------



## Shawn81

Did I go to Imgur by accident? 


I actually don't mind the Vincent Vega meme, with as much as I love that movie.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

McFly said:


> This was on imgur today
> 
> When Skyrim says: *You cannot fast travel when enemies are nearby*_*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Oh that's so annoying, and like when you have no idea where they are. The game is like 'go and fight someone now, there's no enemies near by? Well just go punch a crab then. Only milk drinkers run from a fight with a crab.'


----------



## McFly

Shawn81 said:


> Did I go to Imgur by accident?
> 
> I actually don't mind the Vincent Vega meme, with as much as I love that movie.


The meme is a bit overdone recently but that's the perfect expression whenever the game wants to irritate you some more.


----------



## McFly

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh that's so annoying, and like when you have no idea where they are. The game is like 'go and fight someone now, there's no enemies near by? Well just go punch a crab then. Only milk drinkers run from a fight with a crab.'


lol, yes you have to spend another 10 minutes running laps until you see its a Forsworn stuck running at a rock wall.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Estillum




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


>


Yeah, I didn't see the big deal with PB and Marcy. They didn't rub it in your face like an overly PC person would, and it was a nice change of pace for the two in that they're both long-living characters. PB may be immortal.

Funny second pic. Funnily enough, Young Justice was mainly cancelled by not selling toys, not that it wasn't a direct hit towards demographic. Then again, if kids were the target, then maybe. It's why their toys didn't sell. Sigh. So said. It didn't feel like a commercial for toys, despite introducing new characters all the time. But yea, it was well written.










I liked Teen Titans, but it's sequel, Teen Titans Go! is a travesty. It's too kiddie. I remember binge-watching the first 8 15-minute episodes and tapped out. I was like, "Can't. Despite me wanting to watch everything comic booky. I just can't."


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## feels




----------



## Estillum

The Punisher nuking the Xmen. The actual best thing


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Persephone The Dread

https://tookapic.com/dvader


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## feels




----------



## Nathan18




----------



## feels

i'm ****in dying over this ****


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## McFly




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## feels




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## McFly

Fever Dream said:


>


wtf...strange that they took her blindfolded to a parking lot to give her a toy.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> image of Kylo hugging Darth Vader












(had to edit and reupload just to censor the swear word...


----------



## Barakiel

I think my tumblr dash is gonna give me so much fodder for this thread now. :blank


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## feels




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Deadpool promotion is great, here's a couple:










^ BREAKING THE UNIVERSE

Also lol:










I'm really, _really _ hoping that someone who has no idea who Deadpool is gets the wrong idea about this film and goes to the cinema expecting something else.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Bootleg English to Chinese to English translations:









































































Apparently Jedi Council was being translated as the presbyterian church.


----------



## feels




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Fever Dream

JustThisGuy said:


>











Smile sad bear!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol. Amazing.


----------



## feels




----------



## RelinquishedHell

http://imgur.com/LImE2l0


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol magic cylinder was my favourite Yugioh card.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol magic cylinder was my favourite Yugioh card.


The good ol days lol I remember playing in those local tournaments and playing at school...and at summer camp. I played Yu-Gi-Oh quite a lot.

On a side note, I feel like I've been quoting you a lot and I want to reassure you it's pure coincidence.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Jesuszilla said:


> The good ol days lol I remember playing in those local tournaments and playing at school...and at summer camp. I played Yu-Gi-Oh quite a lot.
> 
> On a side note, I feel like I've been quoting you a lot and I want to reassure you it's pure coincidence.


Yeah I used to play Yugioh at this card game/table top battle club place. They played other stuff like magic too although I never played magic there, not till I met some people at university who played it for a short while.

Hah that's OK, I hadn't noticed. I sometimes quote certain people a lot too without really meaning to.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I used to play Yugioh at this card game/table top battle club place. They played other stuff like magic too although I never played magic there, not till I met some people at university who played it for a short while.
> 
> Hah that's OK, I hadn't noticed. I sometimes quote certain people a lot too without really meaning to.


Magic the Gathering, mainly Magic players, always intimated the hell out of me. When they played they sounded like they were talking in another language. And there were/are so many Magic cards I never knew where to start. Plus Magic cards are expensive...the good ones at least.

In fact one reason I got out of Yu-Gi-Oh was it got too expensive. At first I had a nice collection of good and rare cards. So when I sold them I made a pretty good profit. Eventually it became way too expensive to keep up. So I got out of it. Sold most of my collection too.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Jesuszilla said:


> Magic the Gathering, mainly Magic players, always intimated the hell out of me. When they played they sounded like they were talking in another language. And there were/are so many Magic cards I never knew where to start. Plus Magic cards are expensive...the good ones at least.
> 
> In fact one reason I got out of Yu-Gi-Oh was it got too expensive. At first I had a nice collection of good and rare cards. So when I sold them I made a pretty good profit. Eventually it became way too expensive to keep up. So I got out of it. Sold most of my collection too.


Yeah that's the main problem with tcg's and why I can't play now well that and SA. I know someone who runs a club for tcg's/board games etc, and my brother goes there but it would be too awkward for me I think and on top of that I have a whole hangup about this town I live in anyway and forming connections with people here now.

I never had a decent magic deck. My yugioh one was OK but only had the one.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah that's the main problem with tcg's and why I can't play now well that and SA. I know someone who runs a club for tcg's/board games etc, and my brother goes there but it would be too awkward for me I think and on top of that I have a whole hangup about this town I live in anyway and forming connections with people here now.
> 
> I never had a decent magic deck. My yugioh one was OK but only had the one.


Same here, my anxiety got in the way of my hobby even when I was playing back then. But some times I wanted to have fun and anxiety be damned. The guy I knew who ran a card store unfortunately passed away.


----------



## Barakiel

I guess it's the perfect time to post that here huh :blank


----------



## feels




----------



## feels

8)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Polish statue got covered in snow:














































vv spoiler for Star Wars force awakens

[spoiler=for force awakens]







[/spoiler]


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Ahaha, I love this one, he's just like nope.


----------



## Barakiel

*Card games on bicycles*


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


>


Haha, that's great.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## feels




----------



## Brawk Shady

.


----------



## Cronos




----------



## Barakiel

I feel like threads like these are my dumping ground for stuff I find outside of tumblr basically


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread

:')


----------



## Cronos




----------



## feels




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This guy.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## feels




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Cronos




----------



## Persephone The Dread

JustThisGuy said:


>


hahaaa ah whenever I went on holiday since we'd always drive and it'd be really long transEurope journeys. :')


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## ShatteredGlass

JustThisGuy said:


>


lol very true, though I grew up with a DS Lite, so I guess I'm somewhat lucky in that aspect.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## TheSilentGamer

This will forever be my favorite gif on the internet ever.


----------



## JustThisGuy

TheSilentGamer said:


> This will forever be my favorite gif on the internet ever.


Auron is a beast. My favorite FFX character.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## JustThisGuy

Cavill gets all the chicks.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## TheSilentGamer

you cant tell me what to do


----------



## Persephone The Dread

JustThisGuy said:


>


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Hah! Eerie. I was just about to post in your thread.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

Dumb gmod and SFM videos always makes me feel a little better no matter what.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Viral Sadffleck refrence:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I loved these bits:


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

JustThisGuy said:


> Viral Sadffleck refrence:


Jesus, 21 million views! The actual interview and actual answer aren't even over a million.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Look closely for the article's author.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

JustThisGuy said:


> Viral Sadffleck refrence:


Hahaha! :grin2: That made my day.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

JustThisGuy said:


>


My favorite Zelda game! Good times. Sweet memories.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Persephone The Dread

https://vine.co/v/ij5TmJiu6I3


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Power rangers gonna suck


----------



## feels




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## TheSilentGamer

Very accurate.


----------



## Sharikov

I should have an angry dome


----------



## feels




----------



## TheSilentGamer

feels said:


>


That's too adorable for this world.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Cronos




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Cronos said:


>


lol


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## AngelClare

JustThisGuy said:


>


lol

Remember the younglings


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I've been watching Daredevil lately. It's so good. Now I hear there's a punisher series coming to netflix as well. Netflix is really doing good things, I should consider actually buying a subscription.


----------



## feels

I love Town of Salem so ****ing much.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't know why this is so funny right now:






Doesn't really fit here but not sure where else to put it and this is my thread so I make the rules mwahaha.


----------



## SplendidBob

JustThisGuy said:


>


:lol


----------



## feels




----------



## a degree of freedom

JustThisGuy said:


>


Yes!


----------



## Barakiel

Maybe you'll have to give him all sorts of fossils before he can evolve or something.


----------



## Barakiel

*Soriel moments*


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> Maybe you'll have to give him all sorts of fossils before he can evolve or something.


Damn, they're pretty similar.


----------



## feels




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## feels




----------



## Tokztero




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Cronos




----------



## JustThisGuy

Happy 4th!









I find it odd that cosplayers are still considered lame by asshats that dress as terrorist victims during Halloween, yet we have cosplayers that are so inventive that they literally create a middle finger towards those asshats as they stride across a convention floor.


----------



## Zozulya




----------



## AngelClare

Fever Dream said:


>


Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSilentGamer




----------



## JustThisGuy

Hot stuff, coming thru!


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## AngelClare

Fever Dream said:


>


lol. I guess that computer is sick of being abused.


----------



## feels




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Were




----------



## Were




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Were




----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Love those. The Ghost Rider one is inventive.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Real ad from the 70s.


----------



## JustThisGuy

If the Dark Knight film taught me anything, Batman has problems with dogs.


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Protozoan

I like this thread


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## JustThisGuy

@*Mc Borg* , big laughs. Seriously, great posts.

Hitler is Killer Croc. A monster that thinks he's beautiful.
Robin Williams is Harley. No doubt.
Cobain is Deadshot. Not cool? Too soon?
Whitney Houston is Katana.
Phillip Seymour Hoffman. Hrm... Captain Boomerang? Odd man out.


----------



## Cronos




----------



## Were




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## JustThisGuy

Glenda's a sassy witch.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I know it's a vid, but yeah. I thought it was funnily made. Oddly enough, friends and I always remarked that Bloodsport was the best Street Fighter movie.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Carolyne




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Were




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This was so hilarious I had to take a screenshot of it just so I could post it in this thread:


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

Somebody on tumblr had this captioned as "Alolan Dugtrio"


----------



## Were




----------



## NotTheBus

this is the best thread ever

Poslano sa mog LG-H440n koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## That Random Guy

*What..*



Barakiel said:


>


OMG, wow... I'll cry if someone actually believes that.


----------



## butterskenny




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread

lolol


----------



## slickyabra

Something I found while browsing random drawings of a different character.

http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/196/629/f47.png


----------



## Were




----------



## Were




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Persephone The Dread

ahahaha (I miss my purple hair. This comic makes me want to dye it again... And eat cake. But cake is for always.)


----------



## gtanil




----------



## JustThisGuy

gtanil said:


>


Fixt. Just highlight, copy and paste the URL after "http://" for future reference.


----------



## gtanil

JustThisGuy said:


> Fixt. Just highlight, copy and paste the URL after "http://" for future reference.


Thank you!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Ho, ho, ho, mother****ers










also:


----------



## Were

It's a ski mask.


----------



## feels




----------



## Were




----------



## AffinityWing

Saw this made by someone on Twitter. I just thought "Same".


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## 8888




----------



## SofaKing

8888 said:


>


Reminds me of the very first D&D box set I started with...yes...I'm "mature".


----------



## 8888

SofaKing said:


> Reminds me of the very first D&D box set I started with...yes...I'm "mature".


Cool. I'm not familiar with the characters in the image I posted, was just looking for something new year's related.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I can't stop laughing at the fourth image:


----------



## feels




----------



## Were




----------



## Were




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is amazing:










also spoilers for rogue one:

[spoiler=.]







[/spoiler]


----------



## Were




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Were




----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Inspiring.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


>


 I realize the joke, don't get me wrong. Laughed my anus off their for a sec. But am I reaching with what I'm just now noticing as a shoddy foreshadowing for Anakin becoming the cybernetic Sith, and the sand would bug-out his circuitry?


----------



## Nibiru




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Barakiel

Sometimes I worry about accidentally saying something mean to Lillie and having to erase hours of progress just to make things right :um


----------



## Were




----------



## Were




----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Haha!


----------



## TheSilentGamer

it took me ages to find this gif save me im dying


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

TheSilentGamer said:


> it took me ages to find this gif save me im dying


Sonic '16 is looking great


----------



## sebastian1




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Were




----------



## feels




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Estillum




----------



## Barakiel

The look these eeveelutions have..


----------



## Cronos




----------



## Tokztero

Disregard the anime (don't know who they are). Accurate performance-wise


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## feels




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Were




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Whoever bought that billboard space needs a Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Apparently my aunt when little owned some ducks and of the four she named, one was FU(%Y. Lol!


----------



## Nitrogen

anyone excited for the new mass defect effect


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## TheSilentGamer

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## blue2




----------



## JustThisGuy

So interesting:


http://imgur.com/rU1xm


----------



## Were




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## JustThisGuy

http://imgur.com/mFAeb


----------



## Estillum

My Dunkey


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## feels




----------



## Barakiel

can't remember if I've posted this before, guess a second time wouldn't hurt..


----------



## JustThisGuy

Fever Dream said:


>


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Yup









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## That Random Guy

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


That's so true. :haha


----------



## That Random Guy




----------



## That Random Guy




----------



## The Library of Emma

Stray Bullet said:


>


:lol


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Even with this, Stormtroopers will fail.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## That Random Guy




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Wow.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Barakiel

I know almost nothing about the Persona series but it looks like something worth giving a try sometime


----------



## feels

^ Definitely try it.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Haha, jokes on you!









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Were




----------



## The Library of Emma

Were said:


>


:grin2:


----------



## feels

****in' yusuke


----------



## Barakiel

*Good but impractical advice*


----------



## feels




----------



## That Random Guy




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Lol









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Barakiel

*Gonna need a burn heal for that*


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Yup, I see this a lot.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## That Random Guy




----------



## That Random Guy




----------



## That Random Guy

I agree and disagree with this one:


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Yup.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Glue




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Yup haha.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

a little too late for this but oh well:


----------



## feels




----------



## Were




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Were




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is the most badass Pikachu cosplay I've ever seen XD










OK so it's more like a sleeveless hooded thing than cosplay, but close enough.


----------



## That Random Guy

Also, SHAME on you if you do this:


----------



## That Random Guy




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


>


I looked that up to see what it would be in Japanese and was surprised the trainer type wasn't ヤンキー (yanki) or something, delinquent is a really odd way of translating こわいおねえさん. Maybe yanki was too offensive for Pokemon or something.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I can only imagine









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Were




----------



## Barakiel

Me trying to achieve my goals


----------



## Barakiel

Persephone The Dread said:


> I looked that up to see what it would be in Japanese and was surprised the trainer type wasn't ヤンキー (yanki) or something, delinquent is a really odd way of translating こわいおねえさん. Maybe yanki was too offensive for Pokemon or something.


Oh, because it could get mistaken for yankee? I could understand why they would wanna avoid stuff like that, but I don't think it's really that bad is it? (Then again, I'm just a septic so I wouldn't really know :um)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> Oh, because it could get mistaken for yankee? I could understand why they would wanna avoid stuff like that, but I don't think it's really that bad is it? (Then again, I'm just a septic so I wouldn't really know :um)


Not sure what septic is in this context lol.

Well I thought that was sort of what they were going for when I saw the art with the trainer name 'delinquent' since yankii is usually translated as delinquent + the style. I mean it looks that way compare the art to like this photo (and the blond hair as well, which is often a sign of being a rebel in Japan):










but then they didn't use that word, so maybe they didn't want to associate it with real life subcultures or something. A direct translation of the Japanese name would be like scary older sister? (Not literal sister, just an older girl/woman, I _think _ it's a bit like Korean 'nuna' in usage except the gender of the person using the word doesn't matter like in Korean.)


----------



## Act to fall

Were said:


>


He's amazing, I love him so much <3


----------



## That Random Guy




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Why even...?









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Typhoid Mary




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Yeah...









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Were




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## That Random Guy

*Nice*



Fever Dream said:


>


:haha


----------



## That Random Guy




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Totally happens to me.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## thetown




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Yup.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Typhoid Mary




----------



## That Random Guy




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Typhoid Mary

Fever Dream said:


>


*lol* That is sooooo me. I have stacks and stacks of potion. Won't use them. Must hoard. Even my collection of mats is ridiculous, because 'you never know'.


----------



## Fever Dream

Typhoid Mary said:


> *lol* That is sooooo me. I have stacks and stacks of potion. Won't use them. Must hoard. Even my collection of mats is ridiculous, because 'you never know'.












I'm a recovering Skyrim horder too. When over half your carry weight is in potions, you know you have a problem. :grin2:


----------



## Barakiel

I read something about how awful it would be to use this keyboard, but I just realized the names of the pokémon reveal it to be a normal QWERTY layout basically


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Typhoid Mary




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Hackerman!









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Were




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Were




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## feels




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Very true.










Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollo




----------



## Barakiel

When you can't afford to build a decent deck.


----------



## Hollo




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## 8888




----------



## Barakiel

*!*


----------



## feels




----------



## Hollo




----------



## MobiusX




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Barakiel

*innocence*


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I'll let these speak for themselves.
















Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollo




----------



## Were




----------



## Fever Dream

Were said:


>


I guess that one player actually did make it to the final boss...

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Man-Pleads-Not-Guilty-to-Assaulting-Stargate-Atlantis-Actor.html


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Glue




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Lohikaarme

Fever Dream said:


>





Were said:


>


roflmao.


----------



## Cronos




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollo

"In 5 minutes the Earth will be destroyed" :b


----------



## Barakiel

*u_u*


----------



## Barakiel

These are all really dumb but I love them.


----------



## Barakiel

I do hate this though


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't understand but it still made me lol... What is that? (10/10 spelling firnds)










edit: Oh persona 4? LOL I actually own that game, I played for 2 hours and there was still no proper gameplay so I gave up.


----------



## Barakiel

you can't tell me there's not a _vague_ resemblance there?


----------



## Barakiel

Persephone The Dread said:


> edit: Oh persona 4? LOL I actually own that game, I played for 2 hours and there was still no proper gameplay so I gave up.


I've seen it described as an RPG with dating sim elements (or the other way around?) Haven't actually played any of the games but I like some of the characters from the 5th one.


----------



## Tokztero




----------



## Barakiel

Sigh


----------



## HiddenFathoms

*saving princesses*


----------



## That Random Guy




----------



## Fever Dream

Ok, I'm amused by these more than I should be.


----------



## feels




----------



## Glue




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## EarthDominator

Lohikaarme said:


>


Really accurate. :laugh:


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

.























Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## feels




----------



## ShadowOne

lol. 8:55


----------



## feels




----------



## Barakiel

ShadowOne said:


> lol. 8:55


*Nice!*

I just hope they don't delay their Doki Doki Literature Club playthrough for this tbh..


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## That Random Guy




----------



## vedavon8

so sexc


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## feels

always think about that "oops, oops, oops" when i **** something up


----------



## discoveryother

feels said:


> always think about that "oops, oops, oops" when i **** something up


i never made it past the first level.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## 8888




----------



## Were




----------



## That Random Guy

*!*


----------



## ShadowOne

i relate to this lol


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## EarthDominator




----------



## EarthDominator




----------



## That Random Guy

*!*


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*










Sorry if someone already posted this... I just stumbled on it. :grin2:


----------



## RyanIsNerdy

Splinter and his Ninja Turtles are real! :O




Secret of the Ooze revealed!


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*









EDIT: for the record, I don't think there's a perfect OS out there. I love Linux just as much as I do Windows or OSX. They each offer the same thing with value in different things and in different ways. The best part is being able to use them together.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## 8888

I can relate Gabi


----------



## Barakiel

It's so small...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I can relate. Lol.


----------



## That Random Guy

*!*



iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


I'd imagine it depends on what drugs we're talking about as well as what kind of PC-gaming.

Granted, I know nothing about drugs, PC gaming can't be _that_ expensive in the long-run. At least, I think it would depend on the specific build and whatnot. It all changes based on perspective....

I remember when I used to play that one pinball game on my dad's old Windows XP machine... that was some gaming. :lol


----------



## That Random Guy

*Not geeky*

Not entirely geeky per say, but the requirements got me upset enough to Photoshop and upload.

Not sure whether to laugh or cry at that. :?


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## 8888




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## That Random Guy

*So True*


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky




----------



## Barakiel

Marshadow always reminded me of what I must look like when I reevaluate my life choices.


----------



## Fun Spirit

.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Barakiel

*Random things from my tumblr archive*


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Barakiel

He has his Pokémon, they're supposed to be their trainers' friends right?


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## lily

Nunuc said:


>


Aw cute kitty


----------



## Fever Dream

Must have been a legendary work...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Fever Dream said:


>


lol reminds me of how Bethesda let some guy buy a copy of Fallout 4 in exchange for 2000 bottle caps.


----------



## Fever Dream

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol reminds me of how Bethesda let some guy buy a copy of Fallout 4 in exchange for 2000 bottle caps.


And that was probably a good deal for Fallout 4. These days with Bethesda being what it is, I think I'd just keep the bottle caps. I have zero use for 2000 bottle caps, but it's still the better end of that deal.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Fever Dream said:


> And that was probably a good deal for Fallout 4. These days with Bethesda being what it is, I think I'd just keep the bottle caps. I have zero use for 2000 bottle caps, but it's still the better end of that deal.


haha. I would keep my bottlecaps too. Bethesda is so nasty nowadays, and Fallout 76 is a train wreck full of radioactive nuclear waste. They should pay us bottlecaps to play it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Fever Dream said:


> And that was probably a good deal for Fallout 4. These days with Bethesda being what it is, I think I'd just keep the bottle caps. I have zero use for 2000 bottle caps, but it's still the better end of that deal.


I never ended up playing it because when it came out I was waiting for it to go down in price and then didn't bother. I heard Fallout 76 is bad. I hope they don't ruin the next Elder Scrolls whenever they start working on it.  At least they shouldn't make it multiplayer because they have the mmo which might reduce some of the potential damage.


----------



## Fever Dream

Scrub-Zero said:


> haha. I would keep my bottlecaps too. Bethesda is so nasty nowadays, and Fallout 76 is a train wreck full of radioactive nuclear waste. They should pay us bottlecaps to play it.


What's the exchange rate on those? Anyways yeah, people need to start charging Bethesda a subscription fee to play their games.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I never ended up playing it because when it came out I was waiting for it to go down in price and then didn't bother. I heard Fallout 76 is bad. I hope they don't ruin the next Elder Scrolls whenever they start working on it.  At least they shouldn't make it multiplayer because they have the mmo which might reduce some of the potential damage.


You didn't really miss much with Fallout 4. I'm expecting it to be single player also, but then, who know's with Bethesda anymore. They could try to make it into some sort of weird mmo hybrid that won't function the way they want it to... or at all. The one thing I'm almost certain is that they'll include microtransactions in the game. Also, I expect Bethesda will force the creation club upon us, possibly ruining the one thing that actually fixed/patched/or otherwise rendered their games playable. It well likely be a glorious mess.


----------



## Barakiel

.


----------



## Fever Dream

Magneto, the most memeable mutant.


----------



## That Random Guy

+1 if you've watched this already. Also +100 if you've watched the whole series up till now on their channel:


----------



## That Random Guy




----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

That Random Guy said:


> View attachment 150296


so cute!


----------

